# Baronia trike help



## Barry's Bikes (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey gang I picked up this little beauty, not a tricycle guy so I could use a little help wiith any history or date info, I'm thinking 50's maybe european for sure maybe an import for american market. Oh yeah, it looks like it converts to a two wheeler it has an extra sprocket on the outside of a three piece axel that can be disassembled and moved into the chain position leaving two wheel vs three. Any help would be great!
Thanks,
Barry


----------

